# [Video] Mirror Blocks Patterns and Stacking



## OregonTrail (Feb 4, 2010)

[youtubehd]UqKvDSzSEY8[/youtubehd]

Found this whilst searching for a Mirror blocks to buy.

Anyone know anything about the HS brand?


----------



## Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok, you have a lot of Mirror Blocks.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 7, 2010)

Fox said:


> Ok, you have a lot of Mirror Blocks.



It's not me. 

Also, can anyone answer my question? Is HS mirror blocks any good?


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Feb 7, 2010)

well most of the mirrorblock are as good as normal cubes.


----------

